
InterSCity: Addressing Future Internet Research Challenges for Smart Cities [pdf] - Katydid
http://interscity.org/InterSCity_NoF_2016.pdf
======
neom
Interesting read, at work we spend a lot of time thinking about the "city
stack" \- this is a really well put together paper on the subject. "In
particular, IoT poses major challenges related to the capacity to process
continuous flows of sensor data generated by a large number of Smart Objects"
\- fragmentation in this area is resulting in a huge inability for correlation
and insight.

